# Paint colors



## Dovichi7 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Hi! I'm new today. Looking for Jay who posted five photos on May 24th, 2010 around 11:00am, I believe.*
*Would like to know the paint colors of the third photo ( buttery yellow) basement as well as the fifth photo ( a soft green kitchen). I believe it is Sherwin Williams paint ??? Correct? *
*Please help asap!*
*Thank you,*
Donna


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Donna,

Those projects were from a few years ago and have been filed away for a long time. Not sure about the yellow, but the green in the basement bedroom/office was a Martha Stewart color.

My painters used Sherwin-Williams and Duron back then, but that's about all I can provide you with, sorry.

Good luck,

Jay


----------

